# C&C Stunde Null SPRENGFALLE



## Lalafee2 (11. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag Liebe Mitspieler und Mitspielerinnen,

habe mal eine Frage die sich nur speziell auf die IBG/GLA bezieht bei Command and Conquer Die Stunde Null 
Dort kann man für seine MG-Cyborgs ein Spregfallen Update hinzufügen.
Da steht: MG-Cyborgs können in Gebäuden und neutralen Einheiten Sprengfallen platzieren.

Meine MG-Cyborgs platzieren allerdings nur an meinen eigenen Gebäuden Sprengfallen und nicht an den Gebäuden meinen Gegners.
Zudem Explodieren diese Sprengfallen gar nicht. 
Meine C&C Version ist 1.04 
Habe bereits das ganze Internet durchsucht und kein passenden Beitrag gefunden   
Alle Möglichen Optionen im Spiel habe ich getestet und versucht aber diese Sprengfallen nur speziell bei den MG-Cyborgs bei der IBG/GLA scheinen mir 
verbuggt zu sein.

Gruß 
Lalafee2


----------

